# 1995 Nissan Skyline R33 GTS-T/TOMMY KAIRA M25



## tommiti (May 21, 2016)

Any thoughts about these editions? Looking to upgrade from my SW20. This one seems like a clean and perfect example. 


Specs: 
-TOMMY KAIRA body kit.
-TOMMY KAIRA Steering wheel.
-TOMMY KAIRA Recaro seats.
-TOMMY KAIRA gear knob.
-TOMMY KAIRA dashboard gauges
-TOMMY KAIRA gauges.
-TOMMY KAIRA ECU.
-TOMMY KAIRA Inlet.
-TOMMY KAIRA exhaust.
-TOMMY KAIRA sway bar.
-TOMMY KAIRA 18” wheels.
-TOMMY KAIRA floor mats.
-TURBOTIMER.
-LSD.

-STOCK.
-RB25DET with 2.5 (cranking about 320-330ish).
-89k for both the chassie and engine.

-This is car no. 195 of total 400 produced.


Its still got the T.K wheel bolts on! 

Imported from Japan. All it needs, is plates.


----------



## tommiti (May 21, 2016)

For pics: https: //imgur.com /a/v1UUq


----------

